
MasterCard vs. BitCoin - ColinWright
http://samuelrpatterson.com/line-by-line-response-to-mastercards-matthew-driver/
======
hackerjam
sam, what a great put down. in fact, the detail in your line-by-line critique
approaches overkill.

even more amusing, depending on your point of view, is how matthew driver
makes the anonymity afforded by cash seem like a dirty word (3:29). however.
what really me got rolling on the floor with laughter is the fact that driver
neglects to mention interest rates, late fees, and remittance costs associated
with using mastercard products and services.

in comparison, check out this video link i posted a couple of days ago:

The Future Will Be Decentralized <
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8705326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8705326)
>

and which, unfortunately, didn't garner a lot of interest on hn. pity.

